# What happened in the tournament ?



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Haven't heard a thing....did anyone show up ?? (The one just across the boarder in IN)


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Jim Randy won the tourney with 50 some pounds and big fish with a 20 some pound flat. Jigger and fishsticks had 19 lbs and ken g had 29 lbs these totals are not exact but i do believe close enough. A guy not in the tourney brought in a flat in the 48lb range. Hope this helps see yea soon


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

We had a light turn out with 38 fishermen in 20 boats. We had a cool, breezy night on the river with absolutely no fog. There were quite a few pleasure boaters out which kept the boats rocking well into the night. Team Bundy, Randy and his son Gregor, won with a total weight of 52 lbs 5 ounces. They also had a 22 lb 9 ounce flathead to take the big fish pot. Frank VanWinkle and Rod Messer took second place with 45 lbs 13 ounces. Ted King and Jerry Shepherd took third place with 45 lbs 6 ounces and Tim Ries took fourth with 37 lbs 12 ounces. I believe all the above teams weighed in a 5 fish limit.

I'm not sure what Jigger and Fishsticks' total weight was but Fishsticks caught a sea monster of an eel. I hope they post a picture. I weighed in 5 fish which weighed 29 lbs 13 oz. I did manage to catch a monster sheephead which was the only thing I caught on live shad. I did feed quite a few live baits to the gar or something else which wouldn't grab the hook. I'm ready to start using exploding projectile treble hooks.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the update


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

What tournaments are you all speaking of? Can anyone fish? What is the cost, locations, payout, times, rules ect. Thanks in adavance Abu65


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------

